# Shifting issues....



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I think we've all experienced this from time-to-time. The concsensus points to the engine being in regen during these harsh transmission coast downs.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

That causes flare too (increase in rpm during upshift)?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Mine does that on occasion, never during regen. What drives me nutty is when it's cold the shift from 2-3 is harsh not ever time but on occasion. I hate a transmission I can't check the fluid and drop the pan. I don't believe in a never change the fluid deal. Mine needs changed I just don't want to screw with it. And changing it three times seems weird to be honest.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

GearsandCorn said:


> Last night I was driving my car and trans felt like it broke on me. 5-4 downshift at first. Also noticed it on 6-5 and 3-2. Didn't do it today but shifts feel harder. Tried to capture on my Matco MaxGo but couldn't get a clear snapshot. Also noticed shift flare when downshifting in higher gears.


How many total miles on the odo and how many miles since last trans fluid change?


----------



## GearsandCorn (Jul 16, 2017)

51k miles on the odo. Got trans lines done last month when I bought the car. Services at that point.


----------

